# Greetings from Colorado



## Denahue (Nov 24, 2008)

I just joined today as I just found the site by accident. I'm 55 and live in Palisade CO. I have been a airplane nut since I was a kid... Lived near Hill AFB for years. Thought I'd lurk around a bit till I get a feel for the site. As far as I have seen, it's a veeerrryyy nice site...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Denahue. We need another Irishman. Glad to
have another youngster on board too. Enjoy the place, I do....

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome Den - we're almost neighbors - I'm in Lakewood, close to Red Rocks.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello and greetings from Poland , Den.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2008)

G'day mate welcome from the land down under!


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2008)

greetings from england


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Torch (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome from another "neighbor" from Littleton Co.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Denahue, and welcome from another part of England.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome from the East Coast!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Denahue (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the warm welcome and will be digging around in the past posts and helpful hints for awhile. It is very nice that a couple of you are neighbors. ( even on the other slope ) _Teasing guys_

Again Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## seesul (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
One tail gunner from Pitsburgh that bailed out over my town during WW2 had a name Donahue...
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 27, 2008)

Heh...welcome aboard, and I must say, nice siggy!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I think Rabid, you and Den may be related somehow?


----------



## Denahue (Nov 29, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I think Rabid, you and Den may be related somehow?




"Its an Animal thing"


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 29, 2008)

Nah....I'm adopted. (or wish I was)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2008)

Dens just a vegetarian (catsup) and Rabid is a morning guy (toast). or they watch the same program. or.........


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 1, 2008)

All good theories!


----------



## renrich (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome from another western slope guy.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 2, 2008)

renrich said:


> Welcome from another western slope guy.



Cooooool!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome from Iowa! I found this forum by accident too! Been addicted to it ever since!


----------

